#ubuntu-ph 2011-01-10
<kidsodateless> goodmorning!
<str0ng> .
<pinoyskull> wers, ping
<wers> pinoyskull, wassup?
<pinoyskull> yun
<pinoyskull> favor naman tol
<pinoyskull> pede pa test kung mabilis magload sa end mo
<wers> sige
<pinoyskull> http://projects.mor.ph
<lubot> Tiny URL: http://tinyurl.com/36ev6cn (URL by pinoyskull)
<wers> pinoyskull, mabilis naman
<pinoyskull> oks salamat wers
<madcSPYnX> HI guys
<madcSPYnX> help naman
<pinoyskull> sup?
<madcSPYnX> pinoyskull ubuntu user ka din
<pinoyskull> hindi, tambay lang ako dito
<pinoyskull> :D
<pinoyskull> ano atin madcSPYnX 
<madcSPYnX> wla lang hhehe anong distro gamit mo
<pinoyskull> ubuntu = laptop
<pinoyskull> centOS = servers
<pinoyskull> ba't mo natanong?
<madcSPYnX> wow
<madcSPYnX> sabi mo hindi ka ubuntu user niloloko mo ata ako ehhh
<madcSPYnX> zakame
#ubuntu-ph 2011-01-11
<madcSPYnX> hi guys
<pinoyskull> wassupers
<madcSPYnX> pinoyskull tga saan k 
<pinoyskull> pilipinas :)
<pinoyskull> heh
<pinoyskull> bulacan dude
<Terminus> hello. =)
<madcSPYnX> ahh ok
<madcSPYnX> terminus kaw tga saan k
<Terminus> madcSPYnX: depends on the time of the year. might be makati, parañaque, or bacolod. =)
<madcSPYnX> what do you mean
<pinoyskull> npa yan
<pinoyskull> hehehe
<Terminus> no permamenent address. hehe
<pinoyskull> ikaw naman madcSPYnX 
<Terminus> heya pinoyskull. i'm starting to appreciate cisco hardware. =D
<pinoyskull> Terminus, yeah, cisco is good :)
<Terminus> friggin' high bandwidth backplane interconnects!
<pinoyskull> Terminus, what model are you dismantling now :D
<Terminus> and here i was thinking i was limited to a 10gig uplink...
<Terminus> pinoyskull: the model i'm dismantling is called packet tracer. =))
<madcSPYnX> packet tracer is simulator
<pinoyskull> ah cool
<pinoyskull> ganda yan
<Terminus> had to simulate WAN, so i ended up configuring frame relay as well. hehe
<madcSPYnX> do u experience using packet tracer
<pinoyskull> ayus, di na rin ako nag progress sa network administration, hehehe
<pinoyskull> concentrated na ako sa cloud admin
<madcSPYnX> wow pinoyskull anong profession o
<madcSPYnX> astig
<pinoyskull> madcSPYnX, sysad po
<madcSPYnX> wow kainggit wat company
<pinoyskull> bat ka naman maiingit
<pinoyskull> ano ba work mo?
<Terminus> pinoyskull: eh, tagal naman kayo nasa langit eh. haha
<madcSPYnX> student p lag po ako
<madcSPYnX> student pa lang po ako
<Terminus> bad trip, everytime i check, ubos na yung stock ng desire hd. grrr...
<madcSPYnX> terminus kayo po anong profession nyo
<pinoyskull> Terminus, oo nasa langit ako lagi, hehe
<Terminus> madcSPYnX: sysad rin.
<madcSPYnX> wow 
<Terminus> pinoyskull: errr... is that naughty or nice? lol
<pinoyskull> at kagandahan nito, sa bahay lang ako lagi work :P
<madcSPYnX> ehh ung course nyo po dati
<madcSPYnX> wow
<pinoyskull> Terminus, depends on your interpretation :D
<Terminus> hahaha
<madcSPYnX> pinoyskull sympre naman po my ssh, and other remote tools 
<pinoyskull> ssh mainly
<pinoyskull> at ang aming top of the line Control  Panel
<madcSPYnX> paano guh po gamitin ung ssh
<pinoyskull> hehe
<madcSPYnX> ano po un
<Terminus> pinoyskull: top of the line control panel na binibenta nyo rin. hehe
<pinoyskull> yes!
<madcSPYnX> ano po un hehehe di ako makarelate
<pinoyskull> madcSPYnX, check mo na lang site namin :P http://mor.ph
<pinoyskull> madcSPYnX, si Terminus matindi rin yan :D
<madcSPYnX> wow
<madcSPYnX> ang sarap pla tumambay dito sa irc 
<madcSPYnX> noob pa po kasi ako
<pinoyskull> ako, nag aaral pa rin
<madcSPYnX> wee
<madcSPYnX> akala ko po sysad n po kayo
<Terminus> ako nagaaral pa paano gamitin yung cisco na IOS. hehe
<madcSPYnX> pinoyskull san dito natanggap po kayo ng ojt
<Terminus> packet tracer na lang yung intended upgrades. weeee!
<pinoyskull> madcSPYnX, nag aaral ako sa Google University 
<pinoyskull> araw araw
<pinoyskull> gabi gabi
<madcSPYnX> ahaha
<madcSPYnX> anong branch po kayo
<madcSPYnX> terminus gusto mo ng packet tracer at some tutorials
<madcSPYnX> i got my ccna activities right here at my box
<madcSPYnX> pero turuan nyo muna ako ng ssh
<Terminus> madcSPYnX: nah... ok na. i've already configured link aggregation, trunking, routing, and frame relay. =)
<madcSPYnX> wow
<madcSPYnX> hehehe
<madcSPYnX> lufet nyo tlga IDOL
<madcSPYnX> mga sir pwde po ba kayong maging master ko
<Terminus> yun lang naman yung important sa akin ngayon. mahal yung high bandwidth eh link aggregation na lang muna. hehe
<madcSPYnX> i can't relate hehe
<Terminus> madcSPYnX: to answer your question, ssh username@host. yun lang.
<Terminus> ssh username@ip_address works too.
<pinoyskull> madcSPYnX, and "man ssh" for other options and examples :)
<madcSPYnX> ngek pwde actual tutorial sir
<madcSPYnX> di ko pa kasi magets sa gnun
<pinoyskull> mahirap actual pag wala tayo test server
<Terminus> pinoyskull: whoa! free yung mcloud nyo for the first 7,200 hours?! maybe i should give this a try. hehehe
<pinoyskull> madcSPYnX, try mo search sa youtube marami video tutorials :)
<pinoyskull> Terminus, go ahead :D
<pinoyskull> dunno about that free offering :D
<Terminus> how long is this gonna remain free? =D
<pinoyskull> well di naman ako sales/marketing, hehehe
<Terminus> lol
<pinoyskull> Terminus, you can email support
<pinoyskull> they can  answer you that :)
<madcSPYnX> ano ung test server
<Terminus> it says free for 10 VMs at 100% utilization --> http://www.mor.ph/mcloud-ondemand/pricing
<pinoyskull> ah
<pinoyskull> mcloud on demand
<pinoyskull> yes i think merong demo period
<pinoyskull> but dunno kung gaano katagal
<pinoyskull> test ka na habang meron pa, hehehe
<Terminus> gah... cancel na lang. mukhang i have to pay for AWS. wehehehe
<madcSPYnX> huhuhu can u talk in english language or tagalog i can't relate hehehe
<pinoyskull> Terminus, ah yes
#ubuntu-ph 2011-01-12
<nhatz> waaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<zeroseven0183> And I was like baby, baby, baby ooh
<zeroseven0183> :-)
<nhatz> aw!
<zeroseven0183> hahaha
<nhatz> yo zeroseven0183
 * zeroseven0183 is dancing
<zeroseven0183> hihihihihih
<nhatz> dancing to bieber's baby baby...
<nhatz> hahaha
<zeroseven0183> Pambihira, kanina pa itong LSS na 'to. Nakapagdownload na tuloy ako ng mp3
 * zeroseven0183 : "She knows she got me dazing cuz she was so amazing"
<nhatz> lol
<zeroseven0183> And now my heart is breaking but I just keep on saying... Baby, baby, baby ooh
<bhearsum> aaah, bieber made it all the way to pilipinas?
<bhearsum> i'm so sorry :(
#ubuntu-ph 2011-01-13
<nhatz> waaaaaaaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<pinoyskull> zaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap!
<pinoyskull> nhatz, 
<nhatz> yo pinoyskull 
<pinoyskull> nhatz, pupunta ata ngayon si dodimar sa office para mag exam :)
<nhatz> wow!
<nhatz> astig!
<nhatz> good luck sa kanya
<nhatz> yo dodimar 
<Terminus> woo. morning. =)
<Terminus> pinoyskull: uy! para sa ano na position? =)
<pinoyskull> Terminus, sysad
<pinoyskull> try daw ni dodimar
<Terminus> pinoyskull: cool. =)
<Terminus> pinoyskull: i got a new toy last night. =D
<pinoyskull> ano un?
<Terminus> desire hd. \o/
<pinoyskull> Terminus, nice
<pinoyskull> Terminus, kano bili mo?
<nhatz> Terminus: nice!
<Terminus> pinoyskull: 30.5k cash or straight. 35k daw if 0% installment.
<pinoyskull> cant afford :D
<Terminus> pinoyskull: bilis ma ubos. 1st two times i called the shop, kakaubos lang ng stock. dumating kahapon 7 units, by the time i bought mine 3 na yung na benta.
<Terminus> ako konting splurge lang. it's replacing an ancient XDA IIs. =D
<Terminus> nhatz: tagal ko na pinagipunan to. hehe
<pinoyskull> nice
<nhatz> wow! 30K
<scriptwarlock> ping lahat
<nhatz> waaaaaaaaazzzzzzzzzzzaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
#ubuntu-ph 2011-01-14
<wers> aaaaaaaazzzzzzzzaaaaaaa
<zeroseven0183> achhhhoooooooo
<bhearsum> anyone here have an HTC Desire?
<bhearsum> or Motorola Milestone or Droid?
#ubuntu-ph 2012-01-10
<LameRock> seen x
<LameRock> xsend
<jmazaredo> hi
<jmazaredo> may gising?
<epal> hey
<jmazaredo> uy
<jmazaredo> pede ba samba as webshare?
<jmazaredo> like nf
<jmazaredo> nfs
#ubuntu-ph 2012-01-11
<zeroseven0183> Good evening
#ubuntu-ph 2012-01-15
<zeroseven0183> Good evening
#ubuntu-ph 2014-01-10
<kungr> hey anyone around?
<kungr> I haven't been to the  ubuntu forum since they were hacked
<kungr> Do i have to have a ubuntu one account to login?
#ubuntu-ph 2015-01-05
<impeldown> wb Jucato 
#ubuntu-ph 2015-01-06
<impeldown> wb Knightlust 
#ubuntu-ph 2016-01-11
<arcjon> is this group still active?
<arcjon> or there's no one here anymore?
